# "Pleasure" Meme



## rednec0 (Feb 27, 2014)

Seriously, I'm getting really tired of seeing this posted every other time with different colors. Wasn't there a rule against "meme"s to begin with?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2014)

rednec0 said:


> Seriously, I'm getting really tired of seeing this posted every other time with different colors. Wasn't there a rule against "meme"s to begin with?



Its not a meme. It's an icon that the artist said people can use. Dragoneer said they were ok. So...yeah too bad


----------



## BJbear2001 (Feb 27, 2014)

This IS an issue because avatars are not screened from the settings or SFW.FA ... So the 'General' public have their eyes assaulted by what I'd imagine is pasties. But I only imagine we are referring to the breast pastie avatars that I've seen popping up because "System Message: You am not allowed to view the image."

Pasties are not safe for work, kids, or just the general populous.

EDIT: additional info
 I wasn't able to view the linked image from the Original Poster because my Furaffinity site settings prohibit viewing Questionable content in FA.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 27, 2014)

BJbear2001 said:


> This IS an issue because avatars are not screened from the settings or SFW.FA ... So the 'General' public have their eyes assaulted by what I'd imagine is pasties. But I only imagine we are referring to the breast pastie avatars that I've seen popping up because "System Message: You am not allowed to view the image."
> 
> Pasties are not safe for work, kids, or just the general populous.
> 
> ...



Again:
Dragoneer himself had said that they are OK to use 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ivlqj8&s=8#.Uw_UxIWTJGk


----------



## Blekarotva (Feb 27, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Again:
> Dragoneer himself had said that they are OK to use
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ivlqj8&s=8#.Uw_UxIWTJGk



Not anymore:
"The decision was reviewed and the consensus is that this image will NOT be appropriate for use as an avatar here on Fur Affinity. Thanks for your patience' 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12773414/#cid:79876301


----------



## idejtauren (Feb 27, 2014)

Blekarotva said:


> Not anymore:
> "The decision was reviewed and the consensus is that this image will NOT be appropriate for use as an avatar here on Fur Affinity. Thanks for your patience'
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12773414/#cid:79876301



Now this I will take issue with, because it ultimately creates confusion, because Dragoneer is said to be saying one thing and then rest of the administration is changing that later on.
Firstly, the comment is buried deep among many other comments, and likely to not be as widely seen. The comment itself is 5 days old now and this is the first I'm hearing of it not being okay. 
A quick glance at other comments shows some of the icons still in use.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 27, 2014)

Meanwhile, I still see bouncing-tit icons.

EDIT: Bouncing is the wrong word. Flapping or slamming is more accurate lmfao


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 27, 2014)

No dick no click.
Things like this are fuckin stupid.


----------



## Blekarotva (Feb 27, 2014)

idejtauren said:


> Now this I will take issue with, because it ultimately creates confusion, because Dragoneer is said to be saying one thing and then rest of the administration is changing that later on.
> Firstly, the comment is buried deep among many other comments, and likely to not be as widely seen. The comment itself is 5 days old now and this is the first I'm hearing of it not being okay.
> A quick glance at other comments shows some of the icons still in use.



Yes it's awfully confusing. I would love an official statement on the matter - there're shit tons of icons worse than this. But whatever, even if an official statement was announced, no shit would be done, the icons still used are still there, in the very same submission of the "announcement".


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 27, 2014)

Frankly, if the official statement above says the avatar isn't okay to use, it just isn't okay to use.

I don't have an issue with it personally (I don't really think 'Protect the Kiddies' is ever a valid excuse. It's the internet. Web filters exist.) but to each their own.

Official word on it would be good, yes.


----------



## Blekarotva (Feb 27, 2014)

Migoto Da said:


> Frankly, if the official statement above says the avatar isn't okay to use, it just isn't okay to use.
> 
> I don't have an issue with it personally (I don't really think 'Protect the Kiddies' is ever a valid excuse. It's the internet. Web filters exist.) but to each their own.
> 
> Official word on it would be good, yes.




I dont have a huge problem with this icon, I have a really bad sight and I hardly noticed the  hand in there. What bothers me is the statement on  this sole icon because it got viral, and not a crap given about worse icons.


----------



## Etiainen (Feb 27, 2014)

Blekarotva said:


> not a crap given about worse icons.



You're just jealous of my doge syndrome.


----------



## RTDragon (Feb 27, 2014)

Is it me or those icons are crossing the PG rating especially even without the hand in them.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 28, 2014)

Those icons are not okay with the hand in them, but the ones where the hand has been edited out are allowed. We realize two different staffers saying two different things initially has been a source of confusion, and we're sorry about that. Dragoneer didn't, in my understanding, initially realize/notice the hand was INSIDE the pants, and made his call based on that. 

We realize there are other icons out there that shouldn't be. Report them and they'll be reviewed.

Memes are also not against rules as such, if they contain significant artistic effort. Coloring in someone else's lines with credit and permission is essentially like a collaboration.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 28, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> Is it me or those icons are crossing the PG rating especially even without the hand in them.


Meh, not really.  The paw in the short shorts is suggestive,  but without its just a smexy pic of the tummy.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2014)

Blekarotva said:


> Not anymore:
> "The decision was reviewed and the consensus is that this image will NOT be appropriate for use as an avatar here on Fur Affinity. Thanks for your patience'
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12773414/#cid:79876301



So now what? Does that mean I can report all those bouncy tit avatars all over again in conjunction with this post from Chase or are those still ok?
This issue is not handled very well at all, having to rely on comments deeply burried on FA itself is not how I should inform myself about rule changes....


----------



## quoting_mungo (Feb 28, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> So now what? Does that mean I can report all those bouncy tit avatars all over again in conjunction with this post from Chase or are those still ok?
> This issue is not handled very well at all, having to rely on comments deeply burried on FA itself is not how I should inform myself about rule changes....


The judgment here is in regards to that particular image being used as an icon and nothing else, and is primarily clearing up some unfortunate miscommunication.


----------



## Etiainen (Feb 28, 2014)

quoting_mungo said:


> The judgment here is in regards to that particular image being used as an icon and nothing else, and is primarily clearing up some unfortunate miscommunication.


Which does not aid anyone who has neither read this thread nor read the comments of the submission.

That's like putting a warning for tainted peanut butter in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.


----------



## Blekarotva (Feb 28, 2014)

quoting_mungo said:


> The judgment here is in regards to that particular image being used as an icon and nothing else, and is primarily clearing up some unfortunate miscommunication.



what about the boucing boobs icon? are the allowed ot not? or do we need an official word from an admin like here?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2014)

Blekarotva said:


> what about the boucing boobs icon? are the allowed ot not? or do we need an official word from an admin like here?


They arent allowed either due to what neer told me himself last year when we had talks about it
https://www.dropbox.com/s/bq9e0m3o2yboes5/Screenshot 2014-02-19 14.10.16.png
only reason people have them cause no one reports em cause furries are...well furries
Even the creator of the icons acknowledge this due to one person actually paid extra to have their boob bounce icon to have someone fucking em...




so yea they arent actually allowed due to how the character is moving, thus why on FA I used a still frame version


----------



## Gryphoneer (Feb 28, 2014)

Is it too much to ask for a site-wide announcement journal thingie that clarifies policy on those problems?


----------



## Blekarotva (Feb 28, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> They arent allowed either due to what neer told me himself last year when we had talks about it
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bq9e0m3o2yboes5/Screenshot 2014-02-19 14.10.16.png
> only reason people have them cause no one reports em cause furries are...well furries
> Even the creator of the icons acknowledge this due to one person actually paid extra to have their boob bounce icon to have someone fucking em...
> ...



I reported a couple, let's see how long it takes to the ticket to be resolved. Last ticket I had was resolved four months later only because I left a public shout on someone's page.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 28, 2014)

Gryphoneer said:


> Is it too much to ask for a site-wide announcement journal thingie that clarifies policy on those problems?


yes, it is a problem, cause Fender is only good for announcing good things like conventions and events, not updating folks that the rules have changed, or even suggesting people who are making icons the proper channels on how to verify if their icons are ok to be used on FA....but that actually require FA to actually sit down and hash this out instead of the boss man saying one thing then later on a different admin who pointed out there was talks and the icon is no longer OK...
actually maybe neer should stop saying icons are ok cause later on someone else point out there were discussions as a group and the icon are no longer ok which is actually a reason folks get angry.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 28, 2014)

quoting_mungo said:


> The judgment here is in regards to that particular image being used as an icon and nothing else, and is primarily clearing up some unfortunate miscommunication.



That doesn't answer my question at all... It was made clear that this particular image isn't allowed as an icon but you (or the staff in general) has yet to clarify what kind of icons are allowed and which aren't.



Verin Asper said:


> They arent allowed either due to what neer told me himself last year when we had talks about it
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bq9e0m3o2yboes5/Screenshot 2014-02-19 14.10.16.png
> only reason people have them cause no one reports em cause furries are...well furries
> Even the creator of the icons acknowledge this due to one person actually paid extra to have their boob bounce icon to have someone fucking em...
> ...



Last year he said they are against the rules, two weeks ago he said they are not against the rules as long as you don't see nipples or naughty bits and now some are against the rules and some aren't...

Avatars are not filtered by anything, everyone can see all of them. That alone means that these avatars pretty much can't be adult or mature in any way, so anything sexually boob or crotch related shouldn't be allowed. Just my two cents.


----------



## Blekarotva (Feb 28, 2014)

Sofurry has an option to filter icon's rating.
But that's soo much to even consider here right?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 28, 2014)

Blekarotva said:


> Sofurry has an option to filter icon's rating.
> But that's soo much to even consider here right?


FA doesn't even have folders, something people have been asking for ....a long time.

I highly HIGHLY doubt that avatar filters will be considered for a while.


----------



## Blekarotva (Feb 28, 2014)

By a while you mean decades?
I think I just gave up on waiting for folders. I may as well give up on waiting for any actual upgrade.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 1, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> That doesn't answer my question at all... It was made clear that this particular image isn't allowed as an icon but you (or the staff in general) has yet to clarify what kind of icons are allowed and which aren't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually agree to that, the only reason I use a still frame as at the time EVEN at the FIRST time this whole shit went down, neer said they were ok, then later on did a 180 and said no so I proceed to use a still/single frame version. When this happen the second time (the one last year) an admin said they were ok so I purposly put mines back on and asked someone to report it...and I got neer saying those icons are not allowed.

So Far I learned this 
First Event: The reason why the icons were not allowed is cause how they were animated, the icons people used were the clothed one which was following FA rules at the time. We were told to no longer use em cause of how "in your face" they were.
Second Event: We cant use em cause of how the animation is, it appears to like the character was being screwed (along with people paying extra to have a second person in the pic screwing their chars) the icon is not to be used animated (my still frame brings not admins my way)

What I found weird though...is the previous version of the boob bounce icon by Besped I didnt get reported on, only the second version they made.
I also have to see if my glass press icon is still allowed also, due to the original icon of those the artist didnt even draw nips for them.


----------



## Etiainen (Mar 1, 2014)

Expecting Neer to stick with his decisions is like expecting snow not to melt near a pool of lava.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 2, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> Expecting Neer to stick with his decisions is like expecting snow not to melt near a pool of lava.



Please. That's like saying scientists are wishy-washy for declaring that Pluto is not a planet.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 2, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> Please. That's like saying scientists are wishy-washy for declaring that Pluto is not a planet.


Uh given that this is a constant thing with FA administration...that's a terrible analogy.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 2, 2014)

Aleu said:


> Uh given that this is a constant thing with FA administration...that's a terrible analogy.



I disagree. Find something you don't like about anyone, any group, and you're bound to find a 'constant' behavior of some sort. And maybe they're not specific with this one specific area, but please don't tell me you can do a better job. I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 2, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I disagree. Find something you don't like about anyone, any group, and you're bound to find a 'constant' behavior of some sort. And maybe they're not specific with this one specific area, but please don't tell me you can do a better job. I seriously doubt it.


Oddly I bet more than a few of us have done a better job running as an administrator somewhere. 

The issue is really simple, admins here tend to make statements and decisions in one of two ways:

1) Hastily reply to an idea without thinking it through, and discovering they need to backpedal.  

2) Sit on the issue, or ignore it regardless of it's importance until it blows up in one's face.


I know how a good site/team/project works. I have done it myself at one point, both as a site admin for a few modding communities, and as a manager for some other projects, all of which will remain unnamed due to the fact I don't cross over online personas.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 3, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I disagree. Find something you don't like about anyone, any group, and you're bound to find a 'constant' behavior of some sort. And maybe they're not specific with this one specific area, but please don't tell me you can do a better job. I seriously doubt it.


Consistency in the rules isn't exactly rocket science. So yes I probably can do a better job.


----------



## Etiainen (Mar 3, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> And maybe they're not specific with this one specific area, but please don't tell me you can do a better job. I seriously doubt it.


Anyone who can use half their brain to think for themselves instead of asskissing can do a better job.

It's asskissing that's lead us to many of these contradictory remarks, and that's not just limited to icons either.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not going to say that I do know how to run a site, but is the site functional? Yes. And it's currently THE LARGEST community of artwork within the furry community. 

Granted, there are a lot of PR issues, how many other sites do you know of that can have their dirty laundry posted on forums and sh*t where all users can see, just to drag the site through the mud? 

And no one's saying the admins are perfect. Hell, maybe there IS someone better out there, but let's not brag about our own supposed 'expertise' in this area.

I'm sure perhaps the rules need a little tweaking, but that's no reason to fly off the handle. Even so, if Dragoneer says it's not allowed, it's his web site, so therefore, it's not allowed. And if the rules aren't clear, ask him to clarify.

Edit: and hell, if I wanted to asskiss, I'd be doing a bit better job that this. I support the site, that's all this is.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I'm not going to say that I do know how to run a site, but is the site functional? Yes. And it's currently THE LARGEST community of artwork within the furry community.
> 
> Granted, there are a lot of PR issues, how many other sites do you know of that can have their dirty laundry posted on forums and sh*t where all users can see, just to drag the site through the mud?
> 
> ...


The problem IS
Neer would say "its allowed" (the person who created those icons did went to neer to get the ok for them to being used on FA) few weeks later another admin would show up going "We had a group discussion, its not allowed unless its the one without the hand in the pants"
This is a constant thing where admins would say one thing then later on say something else.

But yes there are people who are better at this, but instead let us find a way for us to make do with what we have (cause we always have to MAcGyver things on FA). Currently the best way to get anything on FA done is to have the group who can bitch the loudest , or do it yourself (chrome/firefox addons)
Bad news is, unless its on the main site, much of the admin team don't give a damn.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 3, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I'm sure perhaps the rules need a little tweaking, but that's no reason to fly off the handle. Even so, if Dragoneer says it's not allowed, it's his web site, so therefore, it's not allowed. And if the rules aren't clear, ask him to clarify.


I guess you haven't bothered to pay attention.

DRAGONEER HIMSELF SAID THEY WERE OK.
A DIFFERENT mod said that they were not.

People aren't arguing about how it's not against the rules. They're arguing about how no one fucking talks to each other to verify.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 3, 2014)

Blekarotva said:


> Sofurry has an option to filter icon's rating.
> But that's soo much to even consider here right?



it would involve code so yes


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 3, 2014)

Aleu said:


> I guess you haven't bothered to pay attention.
> 
> DRAGONEER HIMSELF SAID THEY WERE OK.
> A DIFFERENT mod said that they were not.
> ...



fair enough. tell the mod to sod off if neer said it was okay.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 3, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> That doesn't answer my question at all... It was made clear that this particular image isn't allowed as an icon but you (or the staff in general) has yet to clarify what kind of icons are allowed and which aren't.


I apologize; I interpreted your question as asking if there had been further changes to avatar policy/if this decision affected any other icons. In no way was it my intention to skirt your question. 

I've raised the issue of clarifying avatar policies and hopefully there will be more word on them in general soon. As a rule of thumb, if it would be rated Mature+ as a submission, it should not be used as an avatar.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 3, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> fair enough. tell the mod to sod off if neer said it was okay.


do you know how many times neer would agree with these mods and act like he never said it was ok?
There have been times where neer said something was ok, to then later on say "no its not ok" So even neer himself is a flipflop


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 3, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> I'm not going to say that I do know how to run a site, but is the site functional? Yes. And it's currently THE LARGEST community of artwork within the furry community.
> 
> Granted, there are a lot of PR issues, how many other sites do you know of that can have their dirty laundry posted on forums and sh*t where all users can see, just to drag the site through the mud?
> 
> And no one's saying the admins are perfect. Hell, maybe there IS someone better out there, but let's not brag about our own supposed 'expertise' in this area.



Regardless of size there are simple rules on how to deal with the public when representing an organization and the staff here tend to not be good at them.  Not only that leaders of a group being criticized is a _/good thing/ _as it has a potential to push them to do a better job. By pointing out flaws you are not posting dirty laundry. It's not like we are talking about irrelevant things like fetishes or other tripe. Just buisness methods that are quite honestly atrocious. 

If they wanted to be smart they'd have someone for PR on staff... and talk to the public themselves less. Much less.

Also I will "brag" all I wish.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 4, 2014)

didn't say it was a bad thing, just it doesn't seem to be common. There's probably a whole lot of sites with so-called 'questionable' business methods, but talking about such methods is not quite as open as on FAF.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 4, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Regardless of size there are simple rules on how to deal with the public when representing an organization and the staff here tend to not be good at them.  Not only that leaders of a group being criticized is a _/good thing/ _as it has a potential to push them to do a better job. By pointing out flaws you are not posting dirty laundry. It's not like we are talking about irrelevant things like fetishes or other tripe. Just buisness methods that are quite honestly atrocious.
> 
> If they wanted to be smart they'd have someone for PR on staff... and talk to the public themselves less. Much less.
> 
> Also I will "brag" all I wish.



Which for FA the Fender account is the PR account...
I also dislike how people think "pointing out flaws is a bad thing". I know you can be rude about it, but theres nothing wrong with pointing out problems that need to be fixed. Just on FA several times I see "The site works just fine how it is, its free so we shouldnt complain" Which as of late I been going to those people "yea that game is free to play, you shouldnt bitch when something is broken, its fine just how it is for everyone else."



PheagleAdler said:


> didn't say it was a bad thing, just it doesn't seem to be common. There's probably a whole lot of sites with so-called 'questionable' business methods, but talking about such methods is not quite as open as on FAF.


oh no, it happens a lot of times, just those people know "whats the point of talking about it on FAF when I can send out the problems to my watch list and have it spread faster that way" not to mention several people on the site have shown they dislike the forums itself.


----------



## Etiainen (Mar 5, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> not to mention several people on the site have shown they dislike the forums itself.



Because it lacks a block feature so they can't keep people with actual feedback from posting in their threads.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 5, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> Because it lacks a block feature so they can't keep people with actual feedback from posting in their threads.



But how else will I get nothing but blind praise for everything I do?


----------



## Etiainen (Mar 5, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> But how else will I get nothing but blind praise for everything I do?



Asskissing seems to work very well for FA's administration. You could try it.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Mar 5, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> Asskissing seems to work very well for FA's administration. You could try it.



Well my dream has always been to become staff for one of the most prestigious furry fandom websites in the world. My adventure begins today, I shall send tasteful notes to every staff member calling them all incredibly handsome and not creepy while commenting on every single thing they do. My time has come.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 5, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> Which for FA the Fender account is the PR account...


 Do they have a public relations specialist using it? Same person would usually work on the marketing and promotional stuff.

Small development and internet companies tend to have one... even if they have less than 7 staff...


----------



## Migoto Da (Mar 5, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well my dream has always been to become staff for one of the most prestigious furry fandom websites in the world. My adventure begins today, I shall send tasteful notes to every staff member calling them all incredibly handsome and not creepy while commenting on every single thing they do. My time has come.


Go on, son. Become an great hero and serve great justice upon administrative policies


----------



## PheagleAdler (Mar 5, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> Asskissing seems to work very well for FA's administration. You could try it.



Asskissing works for a lot of administrations. Also try bribery. People are susceptible to money and compliments. Let's not try to single out FA in that regard, because you know the rest of the world does it too.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 6, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Do they have a public relations specialist using it? Same person would usually work on the marketing and promotional stuff.
> 
> Small development and internet companies tend to have one... even if they have less than 7 staff...


I was joking
The Fender account seems to be run by neer, though I also hear about the person who wears the fender suit being also managing it...

Also it seems anything important its always thru Twitter...it took them a long damn time to realize "Maybe telling the people ON site would be better than twitter."


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 6, 2014)

Verin Asper said:


> I was joking
> The Fender account seems to be run by neer, though I also hear about the person who wears the fender suit being also managing it...
> 
> Also it seems anything important its always thru Twitter...it took them a long damn time to realize "Maybe telling the people ON site would be better than twitter."



I totally have time in the day to watch a stream of info for relevant comments coming from a furry site scattered between mundane useless statements and not work or sleep or eat before it is buried in a sea of other posts by more interesting people. 

Totally.


----------



## Etiainen (Mar 6, 2014)

Mokushi said:


> Do they have a public relations specialist using it?


No, in fact the last "unofficial" PR guy quit recently. Dragoneer is usually the one posting on Fender.


> Same person would usually work on the marketing and promotional stuff.


Yes Dragoneer does this too, which is why that's fucked up as well.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 6, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> No, in fact the last "unofficial" PR guy quit recently. Dragoneer is usually the one posting on Fender.
> 
> Yes Dragoneer does this too, which is why that's fucked up as well.



Oh dear. That's... an issue to say the least. 
Being... lets just say People savvy... is a key component to doing good PR work.
That is... what I think we can agree... not his strength.

Marketing also takes a degree of meticulous planning and research which... I don't really see in anything the staff do currently.


----------

